# Frightnet is one of the Top 20 : )))



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Checked it out Malachai, gave my limited German a run for it's money  Great site! Congradulations!


----------



## malachai (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks you for your congratulation : )


>>...gave my limited German a run for it's money...>>
p.s.: Frightnet is an non-commercial project!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Mach Swell!!


----------



## rachel hadder (Apr 19, 2005)

Is anybody ever online to talk to?


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

rachel,

this isn't a chatroom. It's a forum to speak on topics and perhaps help someone out that might need it.


----------



## Stonez00 (Apr 15, 2005)

Congrats on the site honors. It's a beautiful site. LOVE the music/sound effects in the background. Great layout.

Stonez00


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

*Awesome!!!!*

Congratulations! I can see why... excellent design. Well done!!


----------

